# Eastend House, Lanarkshire May '09



## mr_bones (May 8, 2009)

Having had a busy first day in Scotland, we headed for Eastend House after some gourmet food and drink at our campsite. 

The walk up the drive was very long, and by time we reached the house itself - it was completely dark outside. We stopped briefly to take some exterior shots, and ventured inside. I took an instant liking to the place, especially when I found the excellent condition wooden staircase, and carved ceiling.

Everything inside was particularly old-fashioned, and gave a real sense of how a residence of this size would have been run when it was built. It became ever apparent that the house had been used as some sort of museum before it was abandoned as there was an abundance of manequins strewn about the place!


An interesting place, and an atmospheric explore - I think it was good to see it at night.

more info on Shepy's report http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4206

pictures:


















































































Mr. B!


----------



## Gorecki (May 8, 2009)

Peter the manequin is my favourite


----------



## escortmad79 (May 8, 2009)

The manequin by the window has dropped through since the DP meet, it was between floors when we were there!


----------



## Krypton (May 8, 2009)

Did the piano work?


----------



## RichardB (May 8, 2009)

No it doesn't. A few of the keys will make a noise but not many, and not the right noise.


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> It became ever apparent that the house had been used as some sort of museum before it was abandoned as there was an abundance of manequins strewn about the place!



Ah, so that's the reason! 
I love this house and really enjoyed seeing your pics, Mr B.


----------



## havoc (May 8, 2009)

Your pics turned out better than mine son Enjoyed this one, particularly the plaque on the wall.


----------



## King Al (May 8, 2009)

Excellent pics Mr B, beautiful building that! Wish I could have been there. The staircase is fantastic


----------



## klempner69 (May 8, 2009)

*Excellant stuff*

Very good shots there Mr B...good lighting too


----------



## Castledown (May 9, 2009)

I never get tired of seeing pics of this place, there are always new shots to capture and you have some excellent ones there  Well done for going at night, i don't think i would have braved it, the place creeps me out too much!


----------



## mr_bones (May 9, 2009)

Thankyou all for the feedback.


----------



## Digitographer (Jun 28, 2009)

I was there very recently (alone) and it was creepy enough during the day - although very well worth a visit. The thought of being there at night makes me think of Salem's Lot!!


----------

